# Essex huffers



## jacksina (Oct 10, 2002)

The name alone could sell a lot of sandwiches, but it seems like nobody outside of Essex, England knows what they are. It appears to be some sort of roll, or bread that is stuffed (before or after baking?) with any sort of meat or fruit filling. Does anyone have a recipe?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Haven't found one yet, but I've got a recipe for Kentish Huffkins.


----------



## jacksina (Oct 10, 2002)

Who knows? Kentish Huffkins might be very similar. The huffer is made from a round of fermented dough, cut into wedges, but I don't know if it is baked before or after the cuts are made. It can be stuffed with almost anything, but I don't know how (Baked inside, or sliced like a sandwich?) I have had no luck on Essex sites or with the local librarian (but she tried). Maybe I'll have to go there myself. My internet meanderings showed Essex to be my kind of county (rural, near the water, and only an hour by train to London). It's like living in Burlington, VT and being able to enjoy a Vermont lifestyle and spend time in Montreal whenever I can. Thanks for looking.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

This place describes it as a kind of sandwich. http://www.theeelsfootinn.com/menu.htm Elsewhere I read of them being "overstuffed baps", baps being buns or sandwich rolls, I believe.

Good luck! Why not stop in at the Welcome Forum and introduce yourself?


----------



## lottie (Dec 11, 2011)

[h3]Try this website for a recipe of the huffer bread[/h3][h3] [/h3][h3]Baking huffers |[/h3]
annewheaton.co.uk/2011/07/12/huffer-recipe-harvest-packed-lunch/
12 Jul 2011 - One of our local pubs serves wonderful huffers - a triangular bread bap peculiar to Essex - and it occurred to me that these would be ideal for ...


----------

